# Brick collector needed



## JGUIS (Aug 13, 2006)

I need a brick collector, or a site that could help with identification.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Josh -
Start at this link:
http://www.msinter.net/tweety/brickpictures.htm

Also, do a search here for the word *brick* and you'll see some threads about bricks.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I guess it's hard to sell old bricks, I figured all collectables sold eventually.  Let's see if I have anything rare.[8|]


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Cambria


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Cambria 2


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Davis Crown


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Hocking Block


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Hocking Valley


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Logan Block


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Logan Brick


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Nelsonville Block  The glob on the word "BLOCK" is a puddle of glaze with metallic(looks gold or brass) looking streaks through it.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Pyro Steel No.1


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

Pyro Steel No.2


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll add them as I find them.  This and surrounding counties are well known for their clay products.  I find them all the time, but these are from just 2 different creeks.  Erosion dumps if you will, along the bank next to a bridge.  If anyone nearby collects these, drop me a line and I'll show you the spots, there are hundreds, and there are at least 4 other names that I only found half or broken pieces of that I will go back soon and try to find whole ones.  Thanks for looking.[]


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 14, 2006)

in the recent past there have been a few bricks sold on ebay. none have brought much money. they are usually common for the most part. some are uncommon for geographic reasons. the i.b.c.a. is a good and about the only source for info .on bricks. my father and my son both are early members in this org.. it is a very social club that meets several or more times a year to swap bricks and tell tall tales of brick hunting. most of the members  try to keep $$$$ out of the picture, most all bricks are traded. my father has over 5000 named bricks in his collection and i would doubt if any were bought. as a matter of fact alot of the members dont want a dollar value associated with bricks, they would rather just trade and socolize. best bet for identification is to forward a pic to the i.b.c.a.   i know a lot of them personaly ,they are a great bunch of people, im sure they will either help you or suck you into there hobby!!!!!!!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Aug 15, 2006)

I know where theres a couple OLD bricks Ill have to get around to pickin them up []  

 Could you imagin shippin a few of thoughs thing somewhere[][][]


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 15, 2006)

I believe in past posts those were called "Talking Bricks".  Sold in the area of $10 - $20.  Sorry about mentioning the dollar value.  But that has to be for the rarer ones.  Another thing as you both mentioned is that there are tens of thousands of these embossed bricks.  The rarer ones are the ones that go for any value.  Or in your dads case a collection of them.  Very interesting thread.  I even found a thread here on the forum of bricks that someone posted.  The folks around here like to put them in walk ways, etc.  Someone I gave a brick to was a distant ancestor of the founder of the brick company.  And with the age and durability they look real nice.  And if bottle collectors could  be more like brick collectors.....less on monetary value and more on just the glass and its history....oh what a world.  Thanks for sharing.                              Ben


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 15, 2006)

I just didn't figure it would be such tightly kept information.  I'll just have to email them, maybe I'll just ask for a list of rare Ohio bricks and work my way through it.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 16, 2006)

> Could you imagin shippin a few of thoughs thing somewhere


 
USPS has the Flat Rate shipping boxes and if they fit in there, it doesn't matter what it weighs. The boxes *may* hold more than one too. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2006)

I found a Patton Paver and decided to researh it. I went to the Patton PA homepage and they're selling them for 10Â¢ ea but you have to pick them up. Interesting reading though, They were a huge company and some were even used in the Panama Canal.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a market for pavers. I get .50 - $2.00 each depending on condition & color. That's for the commons.
 Landscapers love them for driveways,sidewalks,flower beds ect..


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Aug 20, 2006)

Bricks marked "Don't Spit On Sidewalk" are pretty good,Or at least they were.I can remember my grandmother selling them in the 1980's for between 40 and 50 dollars.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 20, 2006)

The Pyro Steel are fire brick used in fire places. The other white/light colored brick are probable fire brick too. The older the brick the more it is worth. I have a friend here who buys my older local "talking bricks' for $25 each. He gives me $10 for the later ones. They have to be whole and in good shape. 

 There is a local collector somewhere around you. Ask around at antique shops.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 20, 2006)

I removed the old brick chimney from my house last summer when I put a new roof on, and was going to make a patio out of the good ones this fall.  I'll more than likely use one of each of the talking bricks in it, well, just because, but all the dupes need a home too.[]  See, it always works out like that.  50 bucks for a brick, but if I found one that said Don't spit, there's no way I'd give it up.[] The Pyros are wedges, maybe dome kilns?  I went and looked at some of the streets in town which are still brick(after my dad told me about a difference in the brick) and the streets on hills have a taper or wedge shape rather than the flat faced pavers used on the level streets to increase a horses traction.  Learned something, ha ha.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 3, 2006)

I might just know someone who can help you out. I myself have seen a few over the years also. I dismantled Pre-Civil War buildings. I have probably close to 50 different bricks hand made and written in scrafito (sp) and debossed machine mades.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Figured I'd add my new ones.
 Axline Block


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Fultonham O


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

For all the Playstation fans
 Halo


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

One of Nelsonville's designs.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

OBA
 Person Made


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Parto Block


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Rock Run Paver


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Savage's


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Wassall Block


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

WW Co


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

70


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

I think this is a kiln block from Shawnee Ohio Flash Brick Co.
 Marked BX


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 1, 2008)

Huh, I never thought of that.  I was thinking they were reverse printing blocks.  You know, the kind for putting messages on the front of vehicles so you can read them in your rear view mirror.  Of course the title should've tipped me off, being as I wrote it.[&:]


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 2, 2008)

As a matter of fact, there's a new book published just about Ohio bricks. It's by Don Dzuro. I almost checked it out of the bottle club library last week. It has lots of pictures. 

 JGUIS, might that OBA brick say "prison made"?  I've seen some prison bricks before.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 2, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: KentOhio
> 
> As a matter of fact, there's a new book published just about Ohio bricks. It's by Don Dzuro. I almost checked it out of the bottle club library last week. It has lots of pictures.
> 
> JGUIS, might that OBA brick say "prison made"?  I've seen some prison bricks before.


 No, that's what I thought when I picked it up, but it's person.  I'm guessing to distinguish between man and machine made, for whatever reason.  We had two prison brick plants in the county.  Junction City and Roseville.  They both used the same stamp, as they were both Ohio penetentiary satellite prisons.  They were all marked with the date, and Convict Made.  Thanks, I'll have to check out that book.


----------

